# pitbull english mastiff



## pit7burg (Dec 8, 2011)

does anyone have any pics or info about pibull and english mastiff cross bred dogs weight and joint problems thanks


----------



## menace187 (Jan 3, 2012)

hey, theres no way to really tell if it will have joint problems or not. 
what you are dealing with is generally referrred to as a "bandogge mastiff"

its a group of dogs, usually a neopolitan mastiff bitch bred with a game male pitbull.

the pups could end up weighing 30- 120 lb's generally. Depends on which characteristics it picks up on more thru genetics.

Heres some more info

Bandog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

